# Time lapse rockin



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

Not awesome quality and I didn't realize I was out of the picture towards the end but you get the idea. 12' 5/8ths on 16 gauge steel. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5zSZyxWjznE&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice vid:thumbsup: thats gettin it done,16gage aint no fun. Was checkin youtubes link thing. This is RockerChris video


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Chris, I'm using my iPhone so it's difficult to capture great video plus the battery doesn't last to long when it's snapping a picture every few seconds.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

That was cool rockerchris. Rotten cotton, yum


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

what are you a 1 man crew? I love stand-ups, its so fast!


----------



## Rockerchris (Feb 2, 2012)

joepro0000 said:


> what are you a 1 man crew?


Only when I'm not doing lids


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 7, 2008)

Cool video Chris. :thumbsup:


----------

